# Interesting local Orange Crush bottles from 1922.



## logan.the.collector (Dec 31, 2020)

I have had these since 2013 or 2014 when I was a pretty young collector, and about a year later I made a stunning connection. These are two 1922 Orange Crush bottles with a "PROPP'S" embossing on the bottom. While they do not say Tupper Lake, NY anywhere on the bottle our most prominent bottler of the 1900-1920s era was Peter Propp and his sons. I have various Propp's bottles today which have led me to believe these are local since they were dug here. These are the only two known to date. Our only other Orange Crush bottles are from the 1950s.


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2020)

likely local bottles if they were found there and the local bottler was called propps . heard of city names on the bottom before , not as often the name of the bottler itself


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 31, 2020)

RCO said:


> likely local bottles if they were found there and the local bottler was called propps . heard of city names on the bottom before , not as often the name of the bottler itself


That's what I have always thought. I have seen a lot of city names but these ones were odd. Another piece of evidence leading me to think they are local is Propps and many other brands here had bottles manufactured by Reed Glass Co in Rochester, NY- these follow suit. Its interesting too, Reed used two digit date codes in the 20s so it was cool to identify these as 1922. A separate mold number of 44 exists on these twin bottles as well.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 31, 2020)

nice crush bottles never been a fan of the drink but I like their old bottles like these.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 1, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> nice crush bottles never been a fan of the drink but I like their old bottles like these.


Thanks and I 100 percent agree on that one haha.


----------



## RCO (Jan 11, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> I have had these since 2013 or 2014 when I was a pretty young collector, and about a year later I made a stunning connection. These are two 1922 Orange Crush bottles with a "PROPP'S" embossing on the bottom. While they do not say Tupper Lake, NY anywhere on the bottle our most prominent bottler of the 1900-1920s era was Peter Propp and his sons. I have various Propp's bottles today which have led me to believe these are local since they were dug here. These are the only two known to date. Our only other Orange Crush bottles are from the 1950s.




found a listing in a Canadian bottle book that seems relavant to this post .

is a listing of several different orange crush bottles all clear from the 20's 

one is obviously not Canadian and from NY state 

listing reads - clear , 7 and 5 /8 , patented / orange / crush bottle / 6 f oz . Bottom - KEPLER ALEX BAY 


( did a google search , KEPLER was a bottler in Alexandria Bay NY , John Kepler . so does appear they were marking orange crush bottles in that area with local bottler names on the bottom )


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 11, 2021)

RCO said:


> found a listing in a Canadian bottle book that seems relavant to this post .
> 
> is a listing of several different orange crush bottles all clear from the 20's
> 
> ...


Cool. My friend has a Kepler hutch. Those Kepler hutches often are misspelled with "Alexander Bay"


----------



## RCO (Jan 11, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Cool. My friend has a Kepler hutch. Those Kepler hutches often are misspelled with "Alexander Bay"



Alexandria Bay is on the st Lawrence river near the border so makes sense that one of there orange crush bottles was found in Ontario 

spelling mistakes were common back then I believe


----------

